

Pair said to have illegally generated $1M worth of Bitcoins - hepha1979
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57614599-93/pair-said-to-have-illegally-generated-$1m-worth-of-bitcoins/

======
Laremere
> One of regulators' biggest worries about virtual currencies, like Bitcoin,
> is that they're susceptible to fraud, counterfeiting, and manipulation.
> Well, two people in Germany apparently just proved this was possible.

The problem with the way this article is worded is that the way these Bitcoins
were obtained had nothing to do with fraud, counterfeiting nor manipulation.
Their actions were illegal because they ran malware on people's computers to
generate the bitcoins, not because they manipulated the currency itself.

~~~
molecule
> The problem with the way this article is worded is that the way these
> Bitcoins were obtained had nothing to do with fraud, counterfeiting nor
> manipulation.

bingo:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt)

------
djbelieny
Oh my, here we go... This article is ridiculous. Using the hijacking and
botnet deployment to mine for Coins as an example of Digital/Virtual
Currencies being more "susceptible to fraud, counterfeiting and manipulation"
than "Real" currencies has got to be a joke. It's the same as saying the US
Dollar is more "susceptible to fraud, counterfeiting and manipulation" because
people sell crack to "mine" for Dollars. Unbelievable!

------
shalmanese
The good news is that this method is now computationally infeasible and ASICs
are much less susceptible to malware.

------
pfisch
Terrible. Should not be on front page because the headline is so misleading.

------
shashwat986
Okay. I'm out. No more BTC for me.

EDIT: I read the article. I know what it's about.

